# Any opinions on Prestos greatest 25 recordings lists.



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Even though i should just shut up and listen to what i have, I'm a sucker for lists.

Ive ploughed through most of the BBC 50 greatest and the gramophone 100 greatest.

Any opinions on the 3 new lists on presto, 25 greatest recordings of the 60s, 70s and 80s (I'm sure i can spot a trend)

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/awards/1292/The-1960s-Our-25-Greatest-Recordings
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/awards/1397/The-1970s-Our-25-Greatest-Recordings
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/awards/1652/The-1980s-Our-25-Greatest-Recordings

BTW its too late to warn me away, I've already taken my wallet out for some of the recordings above http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases-762.html?highlight=#post1219083 . I am interested in the views of the more seasoned characters here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2017)

Most of it I have already ,Must have a good taste !


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

It is disappointing that they almost only include Romantic and a bit Vienna classical music. 

This makes lists of that kind very narrow-minded.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

On a cursory review of the three lists, it looks like I have only 3 or 4 of the listed recordings. I didn't see anything else that is sending me off to price shop online listings.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Fine lists. I have many of those recordings. 

The Callas Norma, Karajan Parsifal, Abbado Simon Boccanegra & Don Carlos are very fine.

The only flaw is the list organizers seem to be Rattle crazy. I don't get it. He's over-rated, IMHO.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Quick impressions: 60s: The Sutherland Bellini Norma should be there.
70s: What is the Brendel Beethoven doing in there?
80s: Pretty narrow selection.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

All 3 lists are reliable. I saw a few selections that I too would consider the best renditions for their respective work(s). And several others that are perfectly fine choices.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well I can't speak to the '80s because don't know a lot of them (although I do believe that Rattle is way too self-absorbed a conductor). But for the other two decades, none is truly awful, most are pretty good, and some are truly great -- but I could name a bunch of recordings from those decades that I would personally put on a "greatest" list that aren't anywhere to be seen here. And 25 is a stupidly arbitrary number.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I can make up my own list, thank you very much, no need for Presto on that front.


----------

